# In which category is your Favourite Mozart Symphony?



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I am quite sure that a few "Favourite Mozart Symphony" threads have already been posted, but I did not want to unearth a random one just to say that my favourite one is number 36.
I thought that this poll is somewhere between this forum and the Community forum, so feel free to move it there if you consider it appropriate.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

To complicated for me to understand, think I'll have handful of cheese doodles instead... 

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what you'll learn from your poll. Of course it could be just to have fun, which is always appreciated. My answer would be the same as yours but for different reasons.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Divisible by three, etc. That's all I'm admitting to.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorites change every few days. Nothing is sacred. Today's CD becomes tomorrow's dog, rather quickly. I get bored so easily.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a fan of Mozart's Symphony No. √41.

Does that make me irrational?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I'm a fan of Mozart's Symphony No. √41.
> 
> Does that make me irrational?


Yes, and a radical to boot.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't have a favorite but voted for "Divisible by seven but none of the above" solely on the basis that is the most exclusive subset... that is not the null set.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

It's funny that someone voted for the last option, when there is actually no Mozart symphony that can be in that category. Every single symphony fits in one of the first four ones.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

That was me! Would not Symphony No 37 fit that description? (Anyone who know his Mozart will understand this point!)

/ptr


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know where it fits in with your math, but my favorite is the Jupiter, #41.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

#31 and a few other symphonies are absolutely prime! Some of the others are just odd.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

But 37 is prime!!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

ptr said:


> That was me! Would not Symphony No 37 fit that description? (Anyone who know his Mozart will understand this point!)
> 
> /ptr


:lol: ^

#39 for me, so I guess it's option 2? I haven't had any maths since before the invention of the pocket calculator!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

ptr is referring to the fact that symphony 37 was not written by Mozart. Yes, it's prime, but maybe that weird aspect places it in its own category - symphonies designated as Mozart's but not by Mozart.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Numbers are fascinating things. The Goldbach conjecture says that every even number (n > 2) is the sum of two primes. Never proven, I think, but never a counterexample either.

A similar conjecture: Every large odd number (n > 5) is the sum of a prime and the double of a prime.


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

The correct answer is always 42.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

5^2 is my favorite and was the most played in the movie Amadeus.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

As someone whose daily work revolves around mathematics and statistics, this is a great thread.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Is this a _prime_ opportunity to say "I voted for Beethoven"? Or is that just _odd_? Well, I'll just _add_ my vote and try not to be _irrational_. 
I had to switch my brain to poll _mode_ when I read this. Compared to some of the more _mean_ polls on this site, it was quite be_nign_, maybe _even_ to the point of _perfect_ion.


----------

